# Upgrade Contour Roam 2?



## aespidol (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm debating between getting the roam 2 and the original roam. Is the roam 2 worth the upgrade or am I just being cheap? Also I'm considering the Sony cam but it doesn't seem people have been too happy about it.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

in the same boat.. but given that the older contour roam is cheaper I might get that instead, the extra frame rate stuff for me does not matter for me.


----------



## aespidol (Jan 14, 2011)

That's what I was thinking as well. Wasn't sure if the extra fps was worth it. Also I remember a hack for the original roam floating around to record in 60fps. But I don't know if it is blocked by the current firmware.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmm first I heard of a hack.. off season I would be mounting it in the car.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I have my Contour GPS I'll sell you. The GPS is a great feature imo.. map out your runs and speed/altitude.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

onel0wcubn said:


> I have my Contour GPS I'll sell you. The GPS is a great feature imo.. map out your runs and speed/altitude.


I've always wondered how the GPS one worked, the mapping stuff I take it uses a external program?


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

theres a whole bunch of software that can incorporate the gps file that comes with the videos. Contour storyteller does it pretty well too.. here are some vids I did with mine that mapped it out..

https://contour.com/videos/watch/marrc-td-summit-main-629

https://contour.com/videos/watch/the-arch-at-cabo

https://contour.com/videos/watch/lake-fairfax-trails--2


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

That's pretty cool


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmm around me the roam and roam 2 are still the same price. I owned the Roam, and sold it for $150 when I saw the roam 2 coming out, now I'm waiting for it to come down a little.

The 60 fps thing is what was drawing me to the roam 2.

I thought about getting the GPS or +2 (which includes GPS) but I want a track of my entire days runs, not just when I'm filming. So I have a garmin forerunner 410 that I wear on my forearm under my jacket. Cost $160 just before xmas. And if/when the roam 2 comes down in price I'll probably pick one up again.

I might actually wait for the next gen and see if they can ram 120 fps in there...


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

i think so.. 

i wasnt a fan of the roam series because of the battery.. i dont like the concept of not being able to remove the battery.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah that's the only thing that bothers me about that.. I don't know how many charge cycles you can get from it.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

i still rock the original 1080 best 50 bucks i ever spent


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

gmore10 said:


> i still rock the original 1080 best 50 bucks i ever spent



Oh then you might be able to answer this.. I was reading reviews and they said the camera has issues with a 32GB sandisk microSD cards?


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

never used 32 gb i always used 16 gb because it was cheaper to buy 4 of those than 2 32 gb.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

$33 for 32Gb is not that bad.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

MikeCL said:


> $33 for 32Gb is not that bad.


What class did you find a 32gb for $33? 

I have a 32gb class 10 that I run in my +2. I also have the 1080HD but I've only ever used an 8 (which was what the instructions recommend). 

I've been eager to see if the 32 will work in the HD.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Extremo said:


> What class did you find a 32gb for $33?
> 
> I have a 32gb class 10 that I run in my +2. I also have the 1080HD but I've only ever used an 8 (which was what the instructions recommend).
> 
> I've been eager to see if the 32 will work in the HD.


its depends what gen your 1080 is the original ones wouldn't run the 32 but the newer gens can run a 32 gb this is coming from contours website


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Extremo said:


> What class did you find a 32gb for $33?
> 
> I have a 32gb class 10 that I run in my +2. I also have the 1080HD but I've only ever used an 8 (which was what the instructions recommend).
> 
> I've been eager to see if the 32 will work in the HD.



Class 10 card
$29 now

Amazon.com: SanDisk Ultra 32 GB MicroSDHC Class 10 UHS-1 Memory Card with Adapter (SDSDQU-032G-AFFP-A): Electronics


----------



## frombrooklyn22 (Aug 29, 2012)

like you i was contemplating between the roam or roam2. got the roam instead since it was really cheap during the holidays. no regret. awesome 1080 video. at the end of the day when most are sad that the slopes are closing, i am excited to go home and re-live the day on my computer screen. 

i have a 32gb class 10 on it. works fine.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice good to know!


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Someone wanna buy my Contour GPS??? Has the bluetooth liveview card as well so you can control and view the cam from your smartphone.


----------



## aespidol (Jan 14, 2011)

So I ended up getting the Roam2 off of ebay for $175


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

aespidol said:


> So I ended up getting the Roam2 off of ebay for $175


Brand new? That's excellent...

I just bought a brand new original Roam from futureshop.ca for $99 :yahoo: Sold mine used for $150 so I made $50 and have a brand new camera!

Now to look into this hacked firmware...


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got mine from fs too. Class 10 32gb Lexar with adapter still available at bestbuy mobile at chinook for 24.99 if you need a card.


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

My roam2 fell off my helmet while I was riding on my low profile mount... complete bullshit


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Stinky Ninja said:


> My roam2 fell off my helmet while I was riding on my low profile mount... complete bullshit


You had the strap on right? :icon_scratch: Hope you didn't lose the camera!


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a 60fps hack for the ContourROAM, and I've used it, but the audio quality is terrible. It's effectively a really old firmware version and it means the audio (which was fixed in later firmware) suffers greatly. Definitely makes a visual difference, though!

4 Tips on How to Mod a Contour Roam to 60Fps - wikiHow


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I took my Countour+ 2 out for the first time today. The first thing I noticed when watching the videos is that it felt so much faster while I was doing it compared to watching the video. I am almost embarrassed to post it to youtube it looks so slow...lol

Poutanen, what is this hacked firmware you speak of?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

howeh said:


> There's a 60fps hack for the ContourROAM, and I've used it, but the audio quality is terrible. It's effectively a really old firmware version and it means the audio (which was fixed in later firmware) suffers greatly. Definitely makes a visual difference, though!


I wish there was a way of hacking it in the newer firmware... On the other hand I don't really need to hear my wind noise and heavy breathing much anyway. I'll try this with my new (old) Roam and see what it's like at 60 FPS. I'm also not a big fan of the wide angle lens common to action cams. I'm debating about changing it out for a 90 deg lens.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Stupid question but do they make a magnet mount to attach on the outside of a car like on the side fender?

I can see some creative uses for that with my Subaru buddies.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

MikeCL said:


> Stupid question but do they make a magnet mount to attach on the outside of a car like on the side fender?
> 
> I can see some creative uses for that with my Subaru buddies.


Haven't seen one but it has a standard tripod thread in the base of the camera (at least the Roam 1 does) so it could be mounted that way to a strong magnet and then just rotate the lens. Actually this is a really cool idea, if you had a magnet with a hole through it (from a rotating beacon or something) you could make the mount yourself. I've got an old Celica I may end up autocrossing. Would be great to get a roof/hood/fender view of the action.

On another note, anyone here smart enough to know if you could force Roam 2 firmware on a Roam 1 and get the 60 FPS upgrade and the mic fix all in one? Dunno what language the firmware is programmed in but I'm wondering if it's possible to trick the Roam 1 into thinking it can take the new FW. Either that or opening up the 60 FPS feature in the latest versions of the Roam 1 firmware...


----------



## PR325xi (May 30, 2013)

*contour ROAM 720p @ 60fps*



poutanen said:


> Haven't seen one but it has a standard tripod thread in the base of the camera (at least the Roam 1 does) so it could be mounted that way to a strong magnet and then just rotate the lens. Actually this is a really cool idea, if you had a magnet with a hole through it (from a rotating beacon or something) you could make the mount yourself. I've got an old Celica I may end up autocrossing. Would be great to get a roof/hood/fender view of the action.
> 
> On another note, anyone here smart enough to know if you could force Roam 2 firmware on a Roam 1 and get the 60 FPS upgrade and the mic fix all in one? Dunno what language the firmware is programmed in but I'm wondering if it's possible to trick the Roam 1 into thinking it can take the new FW. Either that or opening up the 60 FPS feature in the latest versions of the Roam 1 firmware...


i bought mine on ebay and after reading on amazon reviews some dude that flashed the ROAM 2 FW to the ROAM, i decided to try it, and it works awesome but i did got a scare after the flashing the camera wouldnt record and gave me a memory error (keeps beeping and flashing) turned out after flashing the FW you need to format the micro sd xD

but im running 720p @ 60fps with the latest contour roam 2 FW i believe its 2.16

***NOTE: Contour says this voids your warranty and could brick your camera.***

Ill copy and paste the post from amazon reviews:

"Hey friends,

I found a way to install the Roam2 Firmware to the Roam1. Now you have all Roam2 features on the old Roam1

This is how it works:

Go to the contour homepage and download the current Contour2 Firmware V2.16

Download Firmware V2.16 -> you get the file "ContourRoam2.bin"

Rename the file to "ContourRoam.bin"

Plug the ContourROAM1 camera into your computer using a USB cable. Check to see that the Record slider is not in the forward (or ON) position. Once connected, the Battery LED on the ContourROAM1 will turn red and the camera will appear as an external USB device on your computer.

On your computer, navigate to the camera which is mounted as an external storage device.

Copy the ContourROAM1.bin file that you downloaded in Step 2 to the camera's microSD card. Do not put it in any subfolders on the camera's microSD card.

On the microSD card of the camera will be a file called FW_RTC.txt. The file may be hidden and you may need to enable the ability to view hidden files in your computer's settings. Open the FW_RTC.txt file with a text editor application.

Near the top of the file is a line of text that reads `UPDATE_FW:N'. Change the `N' to a `Y' so it appears as `UPDATE_FW:Y' and save the file. This will instruct your camera to update the firmware when it next starts up.

Unplug the camera from your computer.

Press and release the Status Button. The camera will beep and the Memory and Battery LEDs will flash while the update is in progress. When the update is completed the camera will beep again and turn off.

That's it, now you have all Roam2 functions on your Roam1 including 720p with 60 FPS.

If you want, open the StoryTeller App on your PC and check if a Contour Roam2 will be recognized under "Devices".

Check some vids under youtube, username "budschidau". Have fun!

Regards from wonderful Bavaria - Prost!"


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

That almost seems too easy... I'm going to try it! :yahoo:


----------



## PR325xi (May 30, 2013)

poutanen said:


> That almost seems too easy... I'm going to try it! :yahoo:


thats what i thought too lol, + there are no reference to this method on the internet, only reference to downgrade to the old firmware with audio issues. When my camera started giving the memory card error after the upgrade i panicked and wrote to contour:

i wrote:

"hello,

i tried to update the firmware of my camera and i flashed think the wrong firmware thinking it was a new one, because now my camera is recognized as roam 2 while its a roam and when i try to record the memory light keeps flashing. Is there a way to revert back the update??"

and they replied:

"Thank you for contacting Contour support. To attempt to revert back to your previous firmware, please first format your microSD card with your camera's format button. Then, please try following the "Installation Without Storyteller" instructions here: CONTOUR | Firmware - ContourROAM (v1.11). This may not work, however, as the it's possible that the firmware "bricked" the camera. The firmware should not attempt to install unless the actual firmware was renamed, so if your camera is reading as Roam2, you must have renamed the firmware to attempt to install it. As such, unfortunately if the camera does not revert, this is not covered by warranty.


John Unckles 
Customer Satisfaction Team Manager 
CONTOUR"

xD


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Not really relevant to your thread, but i love my Contour+2's





Found them to be really good, much better than the GPS model i had, and more versatile as well...

My stepson has a roam as well, but when we ride, he uses one of mine which is connected via bluetooth to my Oakley Airwaves, and i don't have to keep truning round to see him, as i can see what he sees in my goggles...


----------



## PR325xi (May 30, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Not really relevant to your thread, but i love my Contour+2's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats awesome! i chose the contour ROAM 1 because of the price, i was considering a much cheaper camera but i liked it so much i bought it. I even considered the emerson camera that looks like the go pro but after reading the reviews, i quickly went with contour.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Amazon.com: Panavise 809 Camera Window Suction-Cup Mount: Camera & Photo

This is exactly the same as the one that contour sells with the thread for use, or contour do a different one with rails which may or may not look more secure, they sell both on amazon, but i use this with no problems as do many others...


----------



## PR325xi (May 30, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Amazon.com: Panavise 809 Camera Window Suction-Cup Mount: Camera & Photo
> 
> This is exactly the same as the one that contour sells with the thread for use, or contour do a different one with rails which may or may not look more secure, they sell both on amazon, but i use this with no problems as do many others...


i bought one on ebay, for like 5 bucks lol, ill test it when it arrives.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

PR325xi said:


> i bought mine on ebay and after reading on amazon reviews some dude that flashed the ROAM 2 FW to the ROAM, i decided to try it, and it works awesome but i did got a scare after the flashing the camera wouldnt record and gave me a memory error (keeps beeping and flashing) turned out after flashing the FW you need to format the micro sd xD


Myth confirmed! On my camera it worked exactly as you described. Put firmware on the card (root folder), renamed the file, changed UPGRADE_FW to Y, status button, format, works.

Just did a little test vid in 60 FPS and it's all good!

Now I get all the newer firmware features without losing my beloved 60 fps. :bowdown:

Dude you should be an honorary lifetime member!


----------



## PR325xi (May 30, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Myth confirmed! On my camera it worked exactly as you described. Put firmware on the card (root folder), renamed the file, changed UPGRADE_FW to Y, status button, format, works.
> 
> Just did a little test vid in 60 FPS and it's all good!
> 
> ...


Glad i could help xD

It doesn't even snow here in Puerto Rico i registered to post this, but I was shocked that this didn't spread, maybe most of the people upgraded to the roam 2? Hehe


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

PR325xi said:


> Glad i could help xD
> 
> It doesn't even snow here in Puerto Rico i registered to post this, but I was shocked that this didn't spread, maybe most of the people upgraded to the roam 2? Hehe


Well, I don't even have a Roam camera, but I'm gonna post a thank you to you my friend. 

Good on man:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## PR325xi (May 30, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200845557316775&set=vb.1099334795&type=2&theater

here is a video I took under water 720p 
@60fps


----------

